# no sound on gigabyte z77 board



## togermano (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H LGA 1155 Intel Z77 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard  board and sound works fine on Linux and Haiku (beos clone) but doesnt work in freebsd 9.1.. Any suggestions?


----------



## tingo (Dec 29, 2012)

What does `$ cat /dev/sndstat` tell you?


----------



## togermano (Dec 29, 2012)

```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm1: <Realtek ALC899 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC899 (Onboard Digital)> (play)
pcm3: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Digital)> (play)
pcm4: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm5: <Intel Panther Point (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
```


----------



## cpm@ (Dec 29, 2012)

togermano said:
			
		

> FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2009061500/i386)
> Installed devices:
> pcm0: <Realtek ALC899 (Rear Analog 7.1/2.0)> (play/rec) default
> pcm1: <Realtek ALC899 (Front Analog)> (play/rec)
> ...



Please, change the sound device to use:

`# sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=1`ã€€
You can make this change permanent by adding the following line to /etc/sysctl.conf:

```
hw.snd.default_unit=1
```

Reboot after last change added.

Read Setting Up the Sound Card section, where you will find useful information about it.


----------



## togermano (Dec 30, 2012)

That didnt work and I even tried to move my speakers to the front headphone jack and that did not work either


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 30, 2012)

The default unit looks right without adding a setting.  The first thing to check is that the output volume is turned up:
`% mixer vol`


----------



## togermano (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100



I think its detecting the wrong version of my sound card or something


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 31, 2012)

It's worth checking the audio cable is in the green jack.


----------



## togermano (Dec 31, 2012)

Yes and again it works fine in windows/linux/and haiku


----------



## cpm@ (Jan 3, 2013)

Try this test to find out if it will produces an audible sound.
`# cat /dev/random > /dev/dspX` 

In your example:

```
# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp0
# cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp1
```


----------



## rusty (Jan 3, 2013)

I have the model below yours (UD3H) and sound works correctly with one caveat.
If I am in windows and reboot to any other installed OS (FreeBSD, PC-BSD or OpenIndiana) sound does not work and requires a power off before it will work.


----------

